# A little fresh easy tutorial for anyone wants to use TOR at home



## ziomario (Jul 24, 2022)

Hello.

my TOR configuration is broken and I've reconfigured again. It seems that it works,but this does not mean that the parameters that I've used are correct. So,if someone wants to help to remove the bad ones,everyone wants to use TOR at home will be happy to have a fresh tutorial :


```
gedit /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc

SOCKSPort 9050 # Default: Bind to localhost:9050 for local connections.
SOCKSPort 192.168.1.2:9100 # Bind to this address too.
Log notice syslog
#ORPort 9001
#ORPort 443 NoListen
#ORPort 127.0.0.1:9090 NoAdvertise
ContactInfo Random Person <nobody AT example dot com>
Nickname ididnteditheconfig
ExitNodes {ch} StrictNodes 0
# service tor start

Starting tor.
Jul 24 17:09:53.858 [notice] Tor 0.4.7.8 running on FreeBSD with Libevent 2.1.12-stable, OpenSSL 1.1
.1o-freebsd, Zlib 1.2.12, Liblzma 5.2.5, Libzstd 1.5.2 and Unknown N/A as libc.
Jul 24 17:09:53.858 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https:/
/support.torproject.org/faq/staying-anonymous/
Jul 24 17:09:53.858 [notice] Read configuration file "/usr/local/etc/tor/torrc".
Jul 24 17:09:53.859 [notice] You configured a non-loopback address '192.168.1.2:9100' for SocksPort.
 This allows everybody on your local network to use your machine as a proxy. Make sure this is what
you wanted.
Jul 24 17:09:53.859 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
Jul 24 17:09:53.859 [notice] Opened Socks listener connection (ready) on 127.0.0.1:9050
Jul 24 17:09:53.860 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 192.168.1.2:9100
Jul 24 17:09:53.860 [notice] Opened Socks listener connection (ready) on 192.168.1.2:9100

# ps ax | grep tor

25382  -  S        0:00.35 /usr/local/bin/tor -f /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc --PidFile /var/run/tor/to

       /etc/rc.conf

tor_enable="YES"

/etc/sysctl.conf

net.inet.ip.random_id=1
```
 

*On Firefox :*


```
SOCKS Host : 127.0.0.1:9050
Proxy DNS when using SOCKS5 = yes
```

*The problem is that usually I get the following error : "The request could not be satisfied" ; so I would like to understand if there is a method to grab only good IP numbers,excluding the blocked ones. Because to get a lot of wrong IP numbers it means that I should kill TOR and remove the proxy from Firefox everytime. And this is very annoying.*


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 24, 2022)

I tried to collect everything I know about "anonymous" browsing on FreeBSD here (it also covers I2P shortly):








						Anonymous browsing on FreeBSD [incomplete]
					

Sometimes, there's a need to browse the web anonymously. It doesn't have to be for illegal purposes, it could just be you want to talk about your medical or even mental problems, sexual orientation, or maybe you want to "pentest" websites you don't own, just to make the web a better (more...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



So, maybe, you might be interested.


----------



## ziomario (Jul 24, 2022)

Zirias said:


> I tried to collect everything I know about "anonymous" browsing on FreeBSD here (it also covers I2P shortly):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in I2P. You knew that,already,huh.


----------

